# propylthiouracil as needed?



## cb3000 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi All, I am new to posting on the board. I will try to keep it brief. I had been diagnosed with Hashimotos by a naturopath. Treatment didn't seem to make me feel better, so I went off medication. About a year later I went to a different naturopath and was diagnosed with Graves. I have been on 50 mg (once a day) of ptu for about 9 months. I feel better and symptoms are tapering off. Honestly, my symptoms are more hypo than hyper. I spoke with the doctor and she agreed to take me off ptu if blood levels are good. I don't have the results back yet. Then she mentioned taking propylthiouracil as needed, if I felt bad take a pill, if not don't bother. I can't find anywhere online that this is a dosage for ptu. Has anyone had that experience and is it effective?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I don't have the results back yet. Then she mentioned taking propylthiouracil as needed, if I felt bad take a pill, if not don't bother.


 I suggest you wait for your labs and then get copies and find a new doctor.

This is NOT good advice. You should be dosed on your labs AND how you feel.



> I had been diagnosed with Hashimotos by a naturopath. Treatment didn't seem to make me feel better, so I went off medication.


What labs did they run on you to make this DX?



> I went to a different naturopath and was diagnosed with Graves. I have been on 50 mg (once a day) of ptu for about 9 months.


Do you have copies of these lab's?

Please post what labs and ranges you have along with your most recent labs.

The conflicting diagnose could point to Hashitoxicosis.

What symptoms did you initially present with?


----------

